# N-BESTTHINGEVER-D



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

So, I just spent way more money that I ever thought I would to accomplish something that has been holding me back (I think) for a long, long time.

As a lot of you know, I have struggled with

a) How to Mic an Amp -Failed
b) How to get pulgins to sound amazing -Failed
c) How to record Guitar tracks that don't sound like hot garbage - Fail
d)Find a better way to record Guitar than the Video on my phone - Fail

Soooooooo an opportunity to purchase a Boss Waza Tube Amp Expander showed up here on the forum and I jumped on it. I had a little back and forth with another fantastic fellow who might have just recently got himself an OX Box and was raving about what it seemed to do for him, which was eliminate all the same struggles I was having. He noticed, he reached out and with no amount of convincing I jumped all over the first available opportunity. 

Colour me impressed. 

Right out of the box, I slammed the champ into it, set the load to 4 ohm/10w and started tinkering. Plugged in my headphones though 1/4 inch and the FOH line out with XLR into the interface, into the powered studio monitors. I got myself 99% of the way there just with the controls on the front panel which are limited to what "RIG" presets are stored. Alright, now we are cooking.

THEN.... well then I plugged it into my PC and ran the software to accompany it. My 99% there it turns out was no where close. Changing a few settings on the Cab sim, mic type setup and voila, digital champ. I haven't even scratched the surface on this thing and already it is worth the price of admission. Throw in the available FX loop, reamping, midi control and the foot switch (none of which I have access to) and this will keep me occupied for a long time to come. No more kids yelling at me because I want the sexy sounds of the champ but they want to watch god awful cartoons. Can't wait to hear what the YCV50 sounds like dimed into this thing. All told, best money I have spent to date and lord help me I have spent a lot of money!!

Seems like a lot of work just to get tube amps to be digital, but I lack the space and ability to mic them so this is going to have to do and man alive, it does!!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

You need to get back to basics. 
Get an acoustic guitar. 
Stand in front of the liquor store on a Friday night.
Singing songs about rebuking sin and that old demon alcohol.

Me, i’m gonna take my pistol and a 20 dollar bill.
Everything I need to get me killed.
Then go downtown see what downtown can do for me.. lol


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Wardo said:


> You need to get back to basics.
> Get an acoustic guitar.
> Stand in front of the liquor store on a Friday night.
> Singing songs about rebuking sin and that old demon alcohol.
> ...


I did enough of that to write a book man, 'cept no one would dare read it for the horror it might contain. Im still not sure im welcome back in Halifax.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Mark Brown said:


> I did enough of that to write a book man, 'cept no one would dare read it for the horror it might contain. Im still not sure im welcome back in Halifax.


Yeah, for sure. A lot of it no one would believe like when the drummer in my band took my 38 and a three amigos hat and went to get us some beer. It didn’t work out so well… lol


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Wardo said:


> Yeah, for sure. A lot of it no one would believe like when the drummer in my band took my 38 and a three amigos hat and went to get us some beer. It didn’t work out so well… lol


he bought Pabst Blue Ribbon?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> he bought Pabst Blue Ribbon?


bought ??.. lol


----------



## desolation_angel (2 mo ago)

Getting an OX was a game changer for me.... beyond belief. It's a good time to be alive (in music gear terms at least).


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

You can't just buy good tone.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm going to like your post but I don't have a clue what it means...well, maybe half of it. Call me Methuselah.
Glad you found the solution.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

player99 said:


> You can't just buy good tone.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Great choice! I will likely be getting something similar in the next little while.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

RBlakeney said:


> Great choice! I will likely be getting something similar in the next little while.


I am definitely not an authority on the matter and I have never used anything similar but I can tell you from my very narrow point of view, you would not at all be disappointed. I was really struggling to get from "My tone" to recorded and was coming up very, very short in my opinion. I know it can be done without this fancy black box, I have watched countless videos of people who seem to manage to get amazing sounds out of digital modelers into their DAW but for whatever reason I was coming up short over and over again. It was getting to the point where the frustration with recording was getting in the way of my enjoyment of writing songs. I know it was probably mostly a mental thing, but I really did feel like the fun was being sucked out of it. When I play things here in the music closet I think they sound absolutely wonderful (at least to my ears) and then I try and record it and it feels so weak and lifeless. No more of that nonsense. 

The features on this unit are not endless, but they are well thought out and provide an excellent platform from which I can manage to get what I want from it. The operation is extremely simple, I took it out of the box and in under 5 minutes with no instruction or knowledge managed to make it do what it says it does. If only my kids were that easy to manage. 

Hopefully you can have the same experience and find the thing that works best for you. 



player99 said:


> You can't just buy good tone.


Sure you can't, but you can get really close 



desolation_angel said:


> Getting an OX was a game changer for me.... beyond belief. It's a good time to be alive (in music gear terms at least).


As I said, my conversations with a recent Ox owner were what really pushed me over the line. His happiness with what he was able to accomplish was enough to help me understand the potential. A few members here on the forum were kind enough to offer their opinions when asked in regards to this tech and no one had a bad thing to say. I like getting information from here on the forum. While the internet is a wash with paid opinions and a myriad of other voices, I feel like what information I can gather from the membership here really has value as I know no one would offer anything but a genuine point of view on the matter. It really is a great place.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Congratulations Mark. I've been debating getting one of these, or a Revv D20. I have an attenuator so the edge may go to the Revv just because - its an amp. Anyway, from all accounts these things are awesome, I'm sure you'll continue to enjoy it.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Mark Brown said:


> I am definitely not an authority on the matter and I have never used anything similar but I can tell you from my very narrow point of view, you would not at all be disappointed. I was really struggling to get from "My tone" to recorded and was coming up very, very short in my opinion. I know it can be done without this fancy black box, I have watched countless videos of people who seem to manage to get amazing sounds out of digital modelers into their DAW but for whatever reason I was coming up short over and over again. It was getting to the point where the frustration with recording was getting in the way of my enjoyment of writing songs. I know it was probably mostly a mental thing, but I really did feel like the fun was being sucked out of it. When I play things here in the music closet I think they sound absolutely wonderful (at least to my ears) and then I try and record it and it feels so weak and lifeless. No more of that nonsense.
> 
> The features on this unit are not endless, but they are well thought out and provide an excellent platform from which I can manage to get what I want from it. The operation is extremely simple, I took it out of the box and in under 5 minutes with no instruction or knowledge managed to make it do what it says it does. If only my kids were that easy to manage.
> 
> Hopefully you can have the same experience and find the thing that works best for you.


I really just am interested in getting one because I have too many amps to never actually use them haha.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The “Mark buys an FM3” challenge starts now 

enjoy!


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

I've had one for almost a year and it's definitely a great unit. Recently I've been considering selling mine as I find it still sounds better when I play louder so I might as well use my cheap THD hot plate. There seems to be added gain when I play quietly (like talking volume) but I'm still trying to figure it out with levels and eq settings. 

I am a big fan of the delays (especially the SD3000), and the reverbs are really good too. I never use compressors, but that's probably because I don't know how to use them properly. I've used mine to attenuate volume, increase volume, create Kemper profiles, play through real speaker cabs, play through an FRFR cab, give my amps that don't have effects loops an effects loop and I'm sure a few things I can't remember right now. 

I have a dinner tray table that I pull out when I plan on switching lots of connections on the rear 😆


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Budda said:


> The “Mark buys an FM3” challenge starts now
> 
> enjoy!


The day is coming. I cannot see needing nearly the amount of gear next year that I managed to amass this year. Quite literally speaking, it would not be possible I have no where to put any more. That means if things are going to enter this house, they have to take minimal space with HUGE return..... hmm, I know a guy who knows a particular piece of kit that fits that bill 



MetalTele79 said:


> I've had one for almost a year and it's definitely a great unit. Recently I've been considering selling mine as I find it still sounds better when I play louder so I might as well use my cheap THD hot plate. There seems to be added gain when I play quietly (like talking volume) but I'm still trying to figure it out with levels and eq settings.
> 
> I am a big fan of the delays (especially the SD3000), and the reverbs are really good too. I never use compressors, but that's probably because I don't know how to use them properly. I've used mine to attenuate volume, increase volume, create Kemper profiles, play through real speaker cabs, play through an FRFR cab, give my amps that don't have effects loops an effects loop and I'm sure a few things I can't remember right now.
> 
> I have a dinner tray table that I pull out when I plan on switching lots of connections on the rear 😆


So you are using it mostly as an attenuator ? This is not my requirement so I cannot really speak to how well it would work for that as lower volumes still seem to disrupt the balance of Mark Vs. Kids and the kids can yell louder than I can so they seem to win. I am guessing that seeing as you are looking to perhaps move yours along, it isn't the best. I am running it completely silent and for what I have plugged into it, it really seems to capture the sound coming from the amplifier.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

MetalTele79 said:


> I've had one for almost a year and it's definitely a great unit. Recently I've been considering selling mine as I find it still sounds better when I play louder so I might as well use my cheap THD hot plate. There seems to be added gain when I play quietly (like talking volume) but I'm still trying to figure it out with levels and eq settings.
> 
> I am a big fan of the delays (especially the SD3000), and the reverbs are really good too. I never use compressors, but that's probably because I don't know how to use them properly. I've used mine to attenuate volume, increase volume, create Kemper profiles, play through real speaker cabs, play through an FRFR cab, give my amps that don't have effects loops an effects loop and I'm sure a few things I can't remember right now.
> 
> I have a dinner tray table that I pull out when I plan on switching lots of connections on the rear 😆


No guitar rig is complete without a kids rug play mat 😉


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Mark Brown said:


> The day is coming. I cannot see needing nearly the amount of gear next year that I managed to amass this year. Quite literally speaking, it would not be possible I have no where to put any more. That means if things are going to enter this house, they have to take minimal space with HUGE return..... hmm, I know a guy who knows a particular piece of kit that fits that bill


This is only partially true, you should get one and continue having mass amounts of gear also.'I have 3 modellers and 11 or 12 amps. The key is quantity... and quality too I guess..


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

I've had a waza for a few months now. I was thinking i'd just be using it as an attenuator and not using the other features.
I was wrong.lol
Being a Mesa guy, I'm quite familiar with using the 3 band EQ to shape your OD tone and filling out the sound with a graphic EQ. This thing has multiple graphic EQ's that can be called upon simply by changing "Rigs". I have a about 5 currently set up. You can completely change your tone by simply switching "rigs". 
I rarely touch an amp dial anymore.lol
Where I really only have room for one amp. Having a single unit that can completely change the sound of it, is a game changer.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I’ve learned over a concentrated couple years that without acoustic treatment, there is no point in owning a microphone. Results will be hard earned and underwhelming without control of the room.

With a smaller well treated space, one can begin to learn how to mic a cabinet and manufacture depth and space with the software. DI is the way to go in order to save a lot of time and money by skipping this whole thing. Because once a room is treated and mic’s and preamps are optimized. You start hearing air in vents and lawn mowers outside and it reaches a point where you realize that perfection is not happening in a residential dwelling. Which is maddening.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Always12AM said:


> I’ve learned over a concentrated couple years that without acoustic treatment, there is no point in owning a microphone. Results will be hard earned and underwhelming without control of the room.
> 
> With a smaller well treated space, one can begin to learn how to mic a cabinet and manufacture depth and space with the software. DI is the way to go in order to save a lot of time and money by skipping this whole thing. Because once a room is treated and mic’s and preamps are optimized. You start hearing air in vents and lawn mowers outside and it reaches a point where you realize that perfection is not happening in a residential dwelling. Which is maddening.


Sounds like you need to build an isolation cabinet next!


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

Congrats! The TAE is a nice piece of gear. One of the reps at my local L&M keeps trying to convince me to grab one as he loves it! If I didn't have a Captor X already I probably would have grabbed one by now. 

How do you like the attenuation feature on it so far?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Xevyn said:


> Congrats! The TAE is a nice piece of gear. One of the reps at my local L&M keeps trying to convince me to grab one as he loves it! If I didn't have a Captor X already I probably would have grabbed one by now.
> 
> How do you like the attenuation feature on it so far?


No idea, I have no need of it. Later today after I get the thing shoe horned into my little desk space I'll crank it into a cab and see how it does. So far it has just been line signal through my monitors. 

I'll let ya know. I will suggest finding out for yourself though, because much like your rep, I am on the bandwagon


----------



## desolation_angel (2 mo ago)

If you have multiple amps, I’d also recommend getting a switcher… I can run any amp to the OX and the attenuated OX sound back to any speaker (if I want to do that). I mostly just fire up a logic project and play through my monitors. There’s no more wondering how something will sound when I record it…

And what has the OX done for my GAS? It’s decreased my use of external reverb, delay and modulation pedals, and it’s resigned various microphones to the “going to Reverb” shelf. What it has increased is my desire for amp flavours… I might be needing a bigger amp switcher.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

MetalTele79 said:


> I've had one for almost a year and it's definitely a great unit. Recently I've been considering selling mine as I find it still sounds better when I play louder so I might as well use my cheap THD hot plate. There seems to be added gain when I play quietly (like talking volume) but I'm still trying to figure it out with levels and eq settings.
> 
> I am a big fan of the delays (especially the SD3000), and the reverbs are really good too. I never use compressors, but that's probably because I don't know how to use them properly. I've used mine to attenuate volume, increase volume, create Kemper profiles, play through real speaker cabs, play through an FRFR cab, give my amps that don't have effects loops an effects loop and I'm sure a few things I can't remember right now.
> 
> I have a dinner tray table that I pull out when I plan on switching lots of connections on the rear 😆


What's the story on the Gretsch?


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

desolation_angel said:


> If you have multiple amps, I’d also recommend getting a switcher… I can run any amp to the OX and the attenuated OX sound back to any speaker (if I want to do that). I mostly just fire up a logic project and play through my monitors. There’s no more wondering how something will sound when I record it…
> 
> And what has the OX done for my GAS? It’s decreased my use of external reverb, delay and modulation pedals, and it’s resigned various microphones to the “going to Reverb” shelf. What it has increased is my desire for amp flavours… I might be needing a bigger amp switcher.


With multiple amps... Reactive load/re-amp + switcher = Awesome!
I have the TAE and a DeLisle 7x7 + attenuator loop switcher. I have 7 amps hooked up to 4 cabs. And you can get great sounds at very low volumes!


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Midnight Rider said:


> What's the story on the Gretsch?


I got the Gretsch in a trade for a Trinity Plexi MKII head. It's a 1963 6163 Executive with a 15" speaker and tweeter. Sounds great both cranked and at low volume and has a very nice Tremolo channel.

I saw the guy I did the trade with a few weeks ago and he said he brought it in to his buddy/amp tech for a checkup and the guy lent it out to someone else. In exchange he got a 100w JCM800 back instead.


----------



## desolation_angel (2 mo ago)

madhermit said:


> With multiple amps... Reactive load/re-amp + switcher = Awesome!
> I have the TAE and a DeLisle 7x7 + attenuator loop switcher. I have 7 amps hooked up to 4 cabs. And you can get great sounds at very low volumes!


I have the DeLisle 3 banger... the increase in amp gas caused by the OX has lead me to believe that I need to get the bigger switch now. I love DeLisle stuff, and they're such a great company to deal with. 

Do you use a switch to send your guitar signal to different amps? Or do you just plug into the one you're about to send?


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

desolation_angel said:


> I have the DeLisle 3 banger... the increase in amp gas caused by the OX has lead me to believe that I need to get the bigger switch now. I love DeLisle stuff, and they're such a great company to deal with.
> 
> Do you use a switch to send your guitar signal to different amps? Or do you just plug into the one you're about to send?


I have the basic 7x7 + attention loop. So while I plug into each amp, I can route different amps to different cabs at the same time, just only 1 through the TAE.


----------



## desolation_angel (2 mo ago)

madhermit said:


> I have the basic 7x7 + attention loop. So while I plug into each amp, I can route different amps to different cabs at the same time, just only 1 through the TAE.


Yeah, me too... I meant, do you switch on the front end... I have a wireless unit that goes to my pedalboard, my pedalboard goes to a Lehle 1at3 which allows me to send the guitar signal to the amp of my choosing. But while I am considering the 7 way DeLisle switcher, I don't know of a "1at7" type signal router... (but I haven't looked for a couple of years).


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

desolation_angel said:


> Yeah, me too... I meant, do you switch on the front end... I have a wireless unit that goes to my pedalboard, my pedalboard goes to a Lehle 1at3 which allows me to send the guitar signal to the amp of my choosing. But while I am considering the 7 way DeLisle switcher, I don't know of a "1at7" type signal router... (but I haven't looked for a couple of years).


Ah. Nope. I just move the cable. While I have lots of pedals, I generally prefer raw-doggin' it straight into the amp.

DeLisle has a lot more options now, check it out.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

RBlakeney said:


> Sounds like you need to build an isolation cabinet next!


I installed about 20 Owen Corning 703 panels and a couple of bass traps. The only problem I have with an iso cab is that I would never stick mic’s that close to a speaker unless I absolutely had no other option.

I like them a minimum of 2 feet off the amp and both outside of the amp pointing in. I like to simulate human ears instead of taking two human ears and ripping them off and taping them to the most concentrated hum zones possible as per the advice of every fuckin moron on YouTube lol.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Always12AM said:


> I installed about 20 Owen Corning 703 panels and a couple of bass traps. The only problem I have with an iso cab is that I would never stick mic’s that close to a speaker unless I absolutely had no other option.
> 
> I like them a minimum of 2 feet off the amp and both outside of the amp pointing in. I like to simulate human ears instead of taking two human ears and ripping them off and taping them to the most concentrated hum zones possible as per the advice of every fuckin moron on YouTube lol.


This right here is how audio engineering books should be written. Sage advice and harsh criticism. Love it man


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Mark Brown said:


> This right here is how audio engineering books should be written. Sage advice and harsh criticism. Love it man


I look at Dave Cobb’s rig rundown and the footage from the Beatles doc and every single photo from Capitol records the wrecking crew and any photos from Chess records, none of them have an SM57 and Royer 121 3mm off of the grill close or the cone to get that perfect amp hum lol.

These are people who stuck an R44 or Neumann 4-8 feet away from a muddy tweed deluxe in a room designed by people smarter than anyone alive today.

Recording kills gear dreams. The best recording gear isn’t prescribed and universal, you may have a really mechanically quiet Peavey that sounds really good through a rode Nt1A and that might sound better in your space than a Two rock with marched Rogers going into an API console. It’s just trial and error and the vast majority of “gear” and shit advice that YouTube influencers push onto people is all just them breaking their own neck to suck themselves off.

There is such thing as buying quality in some instances. Yea, a really nice mic does work better in terms of fidelity and ability etc, but no gear can help a master mix or a reverb bus. That just comes from trial and error and hours of practice.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Always12AM said:


> I look at Dave Cobb’s rig rundown and the footage from the Beatles doc and every single photo from Capitol records the wrecking crew and any photos from Chess records, none of them have an SM57 and Royer 121 3mm off of the grill close or the cone to get that perfect amp hum lol.
> 
> These are people who stuck an R44 or Neumann 4-8 feet away from a muddy tweed deluxe in a room designed by people smarter than anyone alive today.
> 
> ...


Why do you think I just threw in the towel and bought this thing. I spent 400% of the value of the amp just to be able to record the amp. Now that is some choice economics. I'm too lazy to even drag the Traynor over there. The TAE already does exactly what I bought it for. It does not ever have to do anything else to satisfy me


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> ... the vast majority of “gear” and shit advice that YouTube influencers push onto people is all just them breaking their own neck to suck themselves off.


People can identify as what ever they want now. Even if they've never seen a piano they can identify as a concert pianist - or a seagull if they want a job at the CBC. It isn't for the likes of you to be throwing piss jugs at them from a wheelchair and saying they're no good...lol


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Mark Brown said:


> So, I just spent way more money that I ever thought I would to accomplish something that has been holding me back (I think) for a long, long time.
> 
> As a lot of you know, I have struggled with
> 
> ...


Inspired me to set mine back up and take my Orange AD30HTC for a rip. I lost 2 hours just grooving at a neighbourhood friendly volume.

Thanks man, and congrats on the amazing piece of kit. One of the smartest gear purchases I've ever made.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

garrettdavis275 said:


> Inspired me to set mine back up and take my Orange AD30HTC for a rip. I lost 2 hours just grooving at a neighbourhood friendly volume.
> 
> Thanks man, and congrats on the amazing piece of kit. One of the smartest gear purchases I've ever made.


If my insanity can inspire playing in others then at long last it might have served a purpose.

I finally get it all dialed up where I want, found a place for it to live. Reamping the champ into powered monitors sure yielded some amazing results. Those things knock things off walls, my little 8" 35 watt wasn't doing that 

As for the whole silent experience, much as I hate that I am stuck with it, this does a fantastic job of it.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Wardo said:


> People can identify as what ever they want now. Even if they've never seen a piano they can identify as a concert pianist - or a seagull if they want a job at the CBC. It isn't for the likes of you to be throwing piss jugs at them from a wheelchair and saying they're no good...lol


As a black woman who is a Chinese man but identifies as a reindeer game, it’s by the grace of Fuck that I am able to even communicate without the use of my antlers.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Always12AM said:


> As a black woman who is a Chinese man but identifies as a reindeer game, it’s by the grace of Fuck that I am able to even communicate without the use of my antlers.


Antlers? Like plural? I can only get one growing, so...antler


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

BlueRocker said:


> Antlers? Like plural? I can only get one growing, so...antler


I have no antlers. But that doesn’t mean that I don’t deserve to be treated like a sacred woodland creature that has always been my soul.

But only when I feel like it.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> As a black woman who is a Chinese man but identifies as a reindeer game, it’s by the grace of Fuck that I am able to even communicate without the use of my antlers.


Watch out for the Orwell Crescent goddess of gloom. She gonna take your voice steal your dog an leave you howlin at the moon. lol


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Wardo said:


> Watch out for the Orwell Crescent goddess of gloom. She gonna take your voice steal your dog an leave you howlin at the moon. lol


Orwell crescent is the only street I know where 100% of house holds have a set of nunchucks, a ceramic dragon statue that blows liquid smoke and 11 different illegal snakes in every basement.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Friend of mine lived there until he got divorced. His wife was such a piece of work that he got custody of the eight year old daughter.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Wardo said:


> Friend of mine lived there until he got divorced. His wife was such a piece of work that he got custody of the eight year old daughter.


Cops around here drive with a case of molson on 5.0 in their trunk incase they catch someone driving sober.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> Cops around here drive with a case of molson on 5.0 in their trunk incase they catch someone driving sober.


Used to be if they stopped you and you had a case in the car which was pretty much all the time for most people they would just take it off you no charges and drink it themselves.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Wardo said:


> Used to be if they stopped you and you had a case in the car which was pretty much all the time for most people they would just take it off you no charges and drink it themselves.


The red headed ones would do the exact same thing with your bicycle as a kid. They’d throw your bike in the trunk and 3 days later you’d see one of their brood riding it.

They say that less than 2% of the world are red heads or blonde. And among that figure 5% of them are the ornery kind with thick wrists who will beat up a girl for waving hello at them. 97% of the latter lived in the North West of Barrie back when you could own a house here without being a Russian Oligarch.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Thanks for posting this Mark. I joined the club today - just arrived in the mail.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

BlueRocker said:


> Thanks for posting this Mark. I joined the club today - just arrived in the mail.


If you're like me, your gonna love it, then hate it a bit and then REALLY LOVE IT.

There is a wee bit of fiddling around out of the gate but I haven't touched the controls on mine in about 2 weeks. Just turn it on and play.

I really hope you enjoy it man, I have been.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Mark Brown said:


> If you're like me, your gonna love it, then hate it a bit and then REALLY LOVE IT.
> 
> There is a wee bit of fiddling around out of the gate but I haven't touched the controls on mine in about 2 weeks. Just turn it on and play.
> 
> I really hope you enjoy it man, I have been.


One factory reset, read the manual enough to figure out the adaptive load resonance and presence settings, turned up the gain and volume on the amp and volume down on the TAE - pretty nice. I'm going to hook up my monitors tomorrow so I can check out the cab sims. Pretty impressive so far, and I don't think it will be much of distraction.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

BlueRocker said:


> One factory reset, read the manual enough to figure out the adaptive load resonance and presence settings, turned up the gain and volume on the amp and volume down on the TAE - pretty nice. I'm going to hook up my monitors tomorrow so I can check out the cab sims. Pretty impressive so far, and I don't think it will be much of distraction.


I haven't even run it into a cab yet.....

I love it through my powered monitors with line level. It obviously sounds different than the 10" the champ is typically run through, be crazy to expect it not to be but the sound is there like it should be.

Mostly I run it through the interface with headphones. I find this not quite as pleasing as just running headphones out of the TAE as I get a bit of clipping somewhere in the signal I haven't quite sorted out yet. The monitors don't do it, so it has to have something to do with the way the Scarlett 2i2 interacts with the stereo monitor and the headphone out.

All that being equal, it sounds like an amp sounds. While I could get some decent sounds out of my modelers, they all sounded resoundingly fake and while they were pleasing, they simply were not real.

The cab Sims aren't bad at all. I cannot compare them to the real thing, but with some very mild tinkering one can get some very passable sounding speakers.

I hope you really enjoy it man, its a pretty expensive piece of kit but I find it filled a hole really well for me personally. I couldn't handle the kids yelling at me all the time even at "barely audible" levels. Plus.... a 100w stereo champ really is something


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

I never used the compressor but I was a big fan of the SDE3000 delay and Plate reverb that's built into the TAE. 

Every time I thought up a new use for the box I would email Roland to see if my idea was correct and they would reply with "it's not in the manual... BUT yes"  .


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

MetalTele79 said:


> Every time I thought up a new use for the box I would email Roland to see if my idea was correct and they would reply with "it's not in the manual... BUT yes"  .


well now I'm curious 

what uses?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

MetalTele79 said:


> I never used the compressor but I was a big fan of the SDE3000 delay and Plate reverb that's built into the TAE.


That's funny - I turned on the compressor last night in its factory out of the box setting and thought to myself that I should copy the settings for my "real" compressor because I quite liked it. I also like the SDE3000, but I have the Reverb turned off because I prefer the spring reverb in my amp. I think the effects are really a side show on this thing - clearly if they wanted to Boss could have built a full GT-1 into it. It is nice being able to crank the gain and master on the amp and be in the room with it at the same time.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

BlueRocker said:


> That's funny - I turned on the compressor last night in its factory out of the box setting and thought to myself that I should copy the settings for my "real" compressor because I quite liked it. I also like the SDE3000, but I have the Reverb turned off because I prefer the spring reverb in my amp. I think the effects are really a side show on this thing - clearly if they wanted to Boss could have built a full GT-1 into it. It is nice being able to crank the gain and master on the amp and be in the room with it at the same time.


It makes me happy you are enjoying it!

That means that my enjoyment isn't ill placed lol 

My knowledge is so low on these things, I never know of my pleasure is from ignorance or because the things I own do what they should.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Mark Brown said:


> well now I'm curious
> 
> what uses?


I think one of the questions had to do with using the XLR line out to a power amp so I could use the built in IRs and connect to my unpowered full range speaker cab. The other one was confirming my set-up to use the TAE to make direct profiles of my amps for my Kemper. I think there was also a communication about the output impedance of an amp and mis-matching the impedance at the cab (not an issue because the load is separate from the power amp output... just make sure the dial matches the output of your amp and use any cab you want).


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I was reluctant as hell to get into this world but I got my Ox a few months ago and the term, “game changer” gets thrown around but it’s been a game changer. All the previous discussion here about mic placement and treated rooms is exactly why I went this direction. I don’t have a dedicated studio space. I never will. I don’t want to dick around for hours trying to find the perfect position to capture the tone I want. That’s exactly why I hadn’t recorded anything for over a decade. No time, no space, overwhelmed by the task, wasting a whole lot of time for shitty results.

So now I have my Ox and I’m recording all kinds of stuff. My amps sound like…an amp in a room. I’m actually using different amps for different results. As I’ve gotten more confident in the interface (which is very good) the results have gotten even better.

I’ve never used a TAE but as I understand it’s got a similar feature set and if that’s the case yeah this sort of gear is invaluable to the home recording musician.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I just wanted to post a little update. As @Powdered Toast Man suggests, this thing is a total game changer. I'm using it solely as an attenuator, and was a bit concerned about the digital amp section making my amp sound somehow "wrong". It doesn't. I can't do headphones while playing, so the ability to control the volume extends my times I can play. I have an attenuator, but this is just a much better solution. I can't actually imagine not using it after just a few days - somehow I'm finding more time to play now.

It has me thinking (unfortunately) that it could open up a whole list of amps that I otherwise wouldn't consider because they're just too loud. Perhaps something Fendery like a Hot Rod Deluxe or a Twin, or maybe take a crack at that Vox AC30 again. These things are expensive (I got mine used) and worth every penny. I wish I'd got one sooner.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

BlueRocker said:


> I just wanted to post a little update. As @Powdered Toast Man suggests, this thing is a total game changer. I'm using it solely as an attenuator, and was a bit concerned about the digital amp section making my amp sound somehow "wrong". It doesn't. I can't do headphones while playing, so the ability to control the volume extends my times I can play. I have an attenuator, but this is just a much better solution. I can't actually imagine not using it after just a few days - somehow I'm finding more time to play now.
> 
> It has me thinking (unfortunately) that it could open up a whole list of amps that I otherwise wouldn't consider because they're just too loud. Perhaps something Fendery like a Hot Rod Deluxe or a Twin, or maybe take a crack at that Vox AC30 again. These things are expensive (I got mine used) and worth every penny. I wish I'd got one sooner.


It made my AC30 usable at home. Now that the TAE is gone so is the AC30 😄.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

BlueRocker said:


> I just wanted to post a little update. As @Powdered Toast Man suggests, this thing is a total game changer. I'm using it solely as an attenuator, and was a bit concerned about the digital amp section making my amp sound somehow "wrong". It doesn't. I can't do headphones while playing, so the ability to control the volume extends my times I can play. I have an attenuator, but this is just a much better solution. I can't actually imagine not using it after just a few days - somehow I'm finding more time to play now.
> 
> It has me thinking (unfortunately) that it could open up a whole list of amps that I otherwise wouldn't consider because they're just too loud. Perhaps something Fendery like a Hot Rod Deluxe or a Twin, or maybe take a crack at that Vox AC30 again. These things are expensive (I got mine used) and worth every penny. I wish I'd got one sooner.


It took a whole year but I managed to have an opinion that helped!! LOL

Really glad man. I actually was driven to start the present amp build I am on due to the fact that the TAE makes it so easy to enjoy them.

I was solely convinced it was a good idea by @Powdered Toast Man even if he is running an Ox.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> I was reluctant as hell to get into this world but I got my Ox a few months ago and the term, “game changer” gets thrown around but it’s been a game changer. All the previous discussion here about mic placement and treated rooms is exactly why I went this direction. I don’t have a dedicated studio space. I never will. I don’t want to dick around for hours trying to find the perfect position to capture the tone I want. That’s exactly why I hadn’t recorded anything for over a decade. No time, no space, overwhelmed by the task, wasting a whole lot of time for shitty results.
> 
> So now I have my Ox and I’m recording all kinds of stuff. My amps sound like…an amp in a room. I’m actually using different amps for different results. As I’ve gotten more confident in the interface (which is very good) the results have gotten even better.
> 
> I’ve never used a TAE but as I understand it’s got a similar feature set and if that’s the case yeah this sort of gear is invaluable to the home recording musician.


well this is cool, out of my pay grade for guitar gear!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Wardo said:


> Then go downtown see what downtown can do for me.. lol


maybe you can hook up with lola? 😬


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> sacred woodland creature that has always been my soul


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

MarkM said:


> well this is cool, out of my pay grade for guitar gear!


Mine too if we are being honest but I was struggling to really enjoy playing so much that something had to be done. I am 99% a headphone warrior due to limitations outside of my present control. I mean I could have covered up, but that time has passed and now I have kids who yell at me if I breath too loud let alone try and dime an amp in the house. While I can drown them out, it just isn't worth it. One of them is going to have to take care of me someday and I cannot afford to piss them off too badly.

That being said, it isn't a cheap option and there are cheaper ways to accomplish what I needed. Talk about a real "first world problem". Affluent white guy cannot play antiquated electronics equipment loud enough to really get the full sonic enjoyment. Yeah... that sounds legit lol. However, it was a legitimate problem and thanks to the Waza TAE, it has been solved.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Later


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Mark Brown said:


> Mine too if we are being honest but I was struggling to really enjoy playing so much that something had to be done. I am 99% a headphone warrior due to limitations outside of my present control. I mean I could have covered up, but that time has passed and now I have kids who yell at me if I breath too loud let alone try and dime an amp in the house. While I can drown them out, it just isn't worth it. One of them is going to have to take care of me someday and I cannot afford to piss them off too badly.
> 
> That being said, it isn't a cheap option and there are cheaper ways to accomplish what I needed. Talk about a real "first world problem". Affluent white guy cannot play antiquated electronics equipment loud enough to really get the full sonic enjoyment. Yeah... that sounds legit lol. However, it was a legitimate problem and thanks to the Waza TAE, it has been solved.


I finally saved my allowance to buy a used Iridium, I am excited so I kind of get it!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

MarkM said:


> I finally saved my allowance to buy a used Iridium, I am excited so I kind of get it!


That was my other option. I tried getting one off here but it sold out from under me. Just wasn't fast enough.

I'm willing to be bet that would have been a viable option to accomplish what I was trying to, but it wasn't meant to be.

I will also openly admit that the TAE is out of my league both in terms of price and utility but I was really, really frustrated and to be frank a very gentle nudge from @Powdered Toast Man pushed me right over the edge.

I really hope you enjoy that Iridium, let me (us) know how it works out for ya. I'm extremely curious to hear opinions from guys im fairly sure are looking to accomplish what I was.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I tried to post this earlier but Mobile+Soundcloud+Guitarscanada hates me.

Strat>Champ>TAE>Tre-Verb in FX loop>Interface


__
https://soundcloud.com/mark-brown-171515057%2F2022-12-11-mark-brown-track-1

That right there, that sound (not the playing) is what I paid for!


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> I tried to post this earlier but Mobile+Soundcloud+Guitarscanada hates me.
> 
> Strat>Champ>TAE>Tre-Verb in FX loop>Interface
> 
> ...


Yeah man! That sounds wicked!


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

My impression of that guy in that movie:

why no sound where sound, i cannot hear your post

maybe you can guess who I am so badly imitating, trying to convey the idea that your soundclip is not available and how powdered toast man could hear it. Does he have super-internet-powers?


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

2N1305 said:


> My impression of that guy in that movie:
> 
> why no sound where sound, i cannot hear your post
> 
> maybe you can guess who I am so badly imitating, trying to convey the idea that your soundclip is not available and how powdered toast man could hear it. Does he have super-internet-powers?


Works for me as well, I can assure you I do not have super-internet-powers.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I finally used it to record a little. This song is some fm3 and some tube expander with my Mojave coyote boosted with a klon ktr. It’s still a bit of a mess but whatever.

__
https://soundcloud.com/user-409211899%2Fdec-13


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

RBlakeney said:


> I finally used it to record a little. This song is some fm3 and some tube expander with my Mojave coyote boosted with a klon ktr. It’s still a bit of a mess but whatever.
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/wz8MdFPMtxUd3hS36


But do you love it? That is the only question that matters.

Also, your link no workie


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Mark Brown said:


> But do you love it? That is the only question that matters.
> 
> Also, your link no workie


Dammit. Fixed it. 
I like it so far, still haven’t had enough time with it as I had family here over the holidays for like 2.5 weeks and wasn’t being a troll in my music room. I got a couple irs that I want to try out and we’ll see how that goes. Im getting used to using irs and levels so it sounds normal Still.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I still haven't used it for attenuation and I cannot remember the last time I was inside the programme, but I have been nothing but ecstatic about it's performance. Couldn't have found a better solution. Except one that worked with this janky 5e3 I built the same way a cab does....... stupid accurate sound reproduction.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I got around to quickly making a song using the TAE with all the guitars except a small section of clean guitar.
Im still not completely happy with dialing in the tone I want, but I'll get there.
I bought one of the York Audio IR packs and there are just too many to feasibly get through them quickly, to find my favourites

__
https://soundcloud.com/user-409211899%2Fjan-13


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

If I could make one of those sounds i would be completely happy. Sounds great to me!


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Mark Brown said:


> If I could make one of those sounds i would be completely happy. Sounds great to me!


All you need is a nearly Cranked amp, the tube expander and a recording program!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

RBlakeney said:


> All you need is a nearly Cranked amp, the tube expander and a recording program!


You forgot talent.... even just a little bit.


----------

